# 45 million people in 2011 received food stamps, a 70% increase from 2007



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2012)

*45 million people in 2011 received food stamps, a 70% increase from 2007*
Friday, April 27, 2012
_by J. D. Heyes_

(NaturalNews) In what can only be described as a sign of the harsh economic times, new data shows that tens of millions more Americans have been placed on public assistance since the Great Recession began in 2008.

According to a report from the non-partisan Congressional Budget Office (CBO), the number of Americans receiving Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP) benefits - formerly known as food stamps - grew to a staggering 45 million people in fiscal year 2011 (Oct. 1, 2010 - Sept. 30, 2011).

That's an increase of 70 percent since 2007, the CBO said, noting that the cost of the program to taxpayers grew exponentially at the same time - from $30 billion from about four years ago to $72 billion last year.

Worse, CBO analysts said things don't appear to be getting better anytime soon. In fact, the budget agency believes SNAP rolls will continue to grow at least through 2014.

While about 20 percent "of the growth in spending can be attributed to temporarily higher benefit amounts enacted in the" 2009 stimulus program, CBO said, much more of it - fully two-thirds - was a result of more people participating in the program.

"Labor market conditions deteriorated dramatically between 2007 and 2009 and have been slow to recover; since 2007, both the number of people eligible for the program and the share of those who are eligible and who participate in the program have risen," CBO said.

Economic growth stagnant, abysmal

Most Americans know how bad the jobs and economic situation in the U.S. have gotten, but it's always easier to put things in perspective when you have the numbers in front of you.

From 2008 through 2011, a NaturalNews investigation found that unemployment averaged 8.4 percent during that period, according to the Department of Labor's Bureau of Labor Statistics (historically, the U.S. unemployment rate has been closer to 4.5 percent over the years).

Meanwhile, real wage growth has been stagnant to abysmal. In fact, the increase in total private-sector wages, adjusted for inflation, from the start of 2001 until 2011, has fallen short of any 10-year period since World War II, according to Commerce Department data.

Overall, the economy has consistently underachieved since 2008.

"The economy still faces a long and difficult climb out of the jobs hole created by the recent recession. The private sector created, on average, about 162,000 jobs a month in the past 25 months -- a pace somewhat faster than population growth. That has contributed to a decline in the unemployment rate, but much faster job growth will be needed to restore normal labor force participation," says an assessment of U.S. economic growth by the Center on Budget and Policy Priorities.

Good times not ahead?

The CBO report boldly predicts that SNAP rolls and expenditures will begin to fall after 2014 because the economy should be improving by then. Any growth would be good, but clearly, according to a number of economists, growth must be substantial in the coming months and years to reverse the incredible loss of jobs, capital and wages over the past four years.

University of Maryland economics professor Peter Morici says the U.S. economy grew by an anemic 1.7 percent in all of 2011 - fully two years after President Obama's stimulus package was supposed to lower unemployment to well below 8 percent and create millions of new jobs. Neither has happened.

"Recent consumer spending and other data indicate growth slowed a bit in the first quarter, to 2 percent or 2.5 percent. If productivity gains are only modest, this pace will support job gains in the range of 200,000 a month through the spring," he wrote earlier this month.

"Two hundred thousand a month is hardly enough to replace all those jobs lost during the Great Recession and provide opportunities for new graduates looking for work. Unemployment is expected to remain at about 8.3% and could begin creeping up again this summer."

This means, in essence, that without a substantial reversal in economic fortunes, the nation will continue to shell out a record amount of dollars to those who continue to struggle.

Learn more: 45 million people in 2011 received food stamps, a 70% increase from 2007


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 27, 2012)

the most misleading thing isn't that there's more people, but that the culture of taking handouts has grown to epidemic proportions...people are too used to receiving (in general) and take everything offered...it makes people then rely on the gov't and at that point there's total control over the people (the liberal and democratic way)...


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 27, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> the most misleading thing isn't that there's more people, but that the culture of taking handouts has grown to epidemic proportions...people are too used to receiving (in general) and take everything offered...it makes people then rely on the gov't and at that point there's total control over the people (the liberal and democratic way)...



Dumbass.  More people are out of work.  Pull your head out of your ass, the shit smell is killing your braincells.


----------



## LAM (Apr 27, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> the most misleading thing isn't that there's more people, but that the culture of taking handouts has grown to epidemic proportions...people are too used to receiving (in general) and take everything offered...it makes people then rely on the gov't and at that point there's total control over the people (the liberal and democratic way)...



actually the problem is retards like yourself are just plan bad at math and have no concept of inflation.  66% of US workers are earning wages of $40K a year or less once adjusted for inflation that comes out to a tad over $19K a year, what the median wage was in 1988.  that surely isn't the problem

Wage Statistics for 2010

* and the federal government hands out double the money to large firms than it does to people annualy.  so if there is a welfare problem it's corporate welfare.

the housing bubble and banking collapse also caused a 10T wealth transfer from equity to bond holders.  US home owners lost an avg of 30% of the home value.  in previous recessions that number was no more than 3-4%.


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 27, 2012)

Of course people are doing this.  Not (only) because they're lazy, but because they're smart.  It pays not to work in this economy.  If you're not college educated or in the military, then you have a low paying job that pays less than accepting Medicaid, food stamps, and any hand outs the goverment gives you from my paycheck.  Then, when you do decide to do something with yourself, you suddenly have all these medical expenses, housing expenses, and food costs you can't afford.  And we worry that Mexicans are taking our jobs.  Fine, make all the low paying, back breaking jobs available!  No one will take them either!  The other option is to make the mistake I did and get a college education.  Then you can live to pay off your student debt, ultimately being being left with as little as the person who went straight into the workforce without the option to just fall back on the government when you realize you can't get ahead.  

Either way, in the end you just have kids and hope they make better decisions to bail you out.  Which they won't.  And the cycle continues.


----------



## LAM (Apr 27, 2012)

food stamps are for children not for adults, it's almost unheard of for adults to get foodstamps that do not have children.

Social Security Publications

45% of US wage earners in 2010 earned $25K or less once adjusted for inflation that comes out to $13,500 a year in 1988 dollars.

low wages in the US surely couldn't be the problem...the FRB controls monetary policy and inflation


----------



## booze (Apr 27, 2012)

But luckily yr homeland security have 450 million rounds of ammunition!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 27, 2012)

I feel they should random drug test all ppl on foodstamps


----------



## LAM (Apr 27, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I feel they should random drug test all ppl on foodstamps



why drug test those at the bottom of the food chain when it's those at the top causing all the problem? poor people don't cause recessions and banking collapses, capitalist do.  the ones that never feel the economic effects of their actions or in-actions.


----------



## hypno (Apr 28, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> the most misleading thing isn't that there's more people, but that the culture of taking handouts has grown to epidemic proportions...people are too used to receiving (in general) and take everything offered...it makes people then rely on the gov't and at that point there's total control over the people (the liberal and democratic way)...



Actually some of what you say is true without any doubt. However even though there are lazy leaches unlike ever before in this country, there are also vast numbers of very hard working men and women with children that have lost all means of supporting themselves or their children. It's not that they don't want to work, it's that there are not enough jobs. With corporations making record profits they are still cutting jobs, cutting wages and pocketing the money.  

To generalize all people that are taking food stamps or handout into the group of lazy drug users and/or leaches is what the corporations have been spending some of their record profits on in marketing (not even counting the what they spend supporting wall street and K street). Trying to convince as many people as possible that it is the "truth".

I also agree with *ontopthegame85* and *LAM *about drug testing. We should test everyone receiving government assistance, with the exception of the young children, for drugs and alcohol. We should also drug test all government personal from the President on down. I was somewhat in favor this a while back but not overly cheerleader for it till the bill requiring it had added strangely enough by the Dem's, that our "representatives" get tested as well as those reviving government assistance when the republicans were all going mad for the "leaches" being tested. Once this was added to the bill it was quickly shut down and not talked about much anymore. 

If they don't want to go through what they are telling others to do, you know something is up.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 28, 2012)

This shit is a mixed bag, all statements can be true here. My mom works for the welfare office. What you have are the same people who have always been leeching off the system and some new losers as well, but people who actually need it are walking in with their heads lows who dont want it but need it.
I also agree with drug testing, when convicts are release from prison they are dropped off at the general assistance office, because they dont have any money or jobs so they get food and crack hotels paid for. Everyday shes people say I have no money to feed my kids, but they walk in with a pack of smokes and a snapple thats 10 bucks right there. They show up smelling like weed and liquer and want us to give them food stamps, I could go on forever about this. 
I'm also making the same pay for the last 10years, I haven't gotten a penny more as far as an hourly bump. But now I work double the hours. last month I worked 242hours. my boss could clearly hire more mechanics, but he's worried things will slow down again.
I personally believe anyone on GA should be serving jury duty instead of making me miss work, were paying people to sit on their asses have them do it. Also there are tons of other community programs we could have them cleans kennels at the spca, or wash police cars and fire trucks. nothing should be for free.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 28, 2012)

hypno said:


> Actually some of what you say is true without any doubt. However even though there are lazy leaches unlike ever before in this country, there are also vast numbers of very hard working men and women with children that have lost all means of supporting themselves or their children. It's not that they don't want to work, it's that there are not enough jobs. With corporations making record profits they are still cutting jobs, cutting wages and pocketing the money.
> 
> To generalize all people that are taking food stamps or handout into the group of lazy drug users and/or leaches is what the corporations have been spending some of their record profits on in marketing (not even counting the what they spend supporting wall street and K street). Trying to convince as many people as possible that it is the "truth".
> 
> ...



We should also drug test the executives at companies that receive handouts from the government.


----------



## LAM (Apr 28, 2012)

April 15, 1997 the Supreme Court ruled that it was unconstitutional for politicians to be drug tested...well isn't that convenient.


----------



## booze (Apr 28, 2012)

LAM said:


> April 15, 1997 the Supreme Court ruled that it was unconstitutional for politicians to be drug tested...well isn't that convenient.



I wonder what kick backs they got for that ruling


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 28, 2012)

does anyone know the difference in criteria for receiving food stamps now versus before Obama? it seems like it's much easier now like they pretty give it away now...great idea to secure democratic votes for the left...once again making the people rely on the gov't handouts or making them believe that they need the handouts


----------



## cshea2 (Apr 28, 2012)

You are missing the point, it's not about Obama vs. whoever. When the economy is expanding govt. transfers are reduced, when the economy is contracting govt. transfers need to be extended. It's that simple.


----------



## LAM (Apr 28, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> does anyone know the difference in criteria for receiving food stamps now versus before Obama? it seems like it's much easier now like they pretty give it away now...great idea to secure democratic votes for the left...once again making the people rely on the gov't handouts or making them believe that they need the handouts



the last changes were made in the 2008 Farm Bill

Implementing New Changes to the Food Stamp Program: A Provision By Provision Analysis of The 2008 Farm Bill — Center on Budget and Policy Priorities


----------



## LAM (Apr 28, 2012)

cshea2 said:


> You are missing the point, it's not about Obama vs. whoever. When the economy is expanding govt. transfers are reduced, when the economy is contracting govt. transfers need to be extended. It's that simple.



ideologues have no concept of the way economics functions in the real world. in their eyes money or assistance to large firms is good, money or assistance to the individual is bad.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 28, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> does anyone know the difference in criteria for receiving food stamps now versus before Obama? it seems like it's much easier now like they pretty give it away now...great idea to secure democratic votes for the left...once again making the people rely on the gov't handouts or making them believe that they need the handouts



Easy concept, tool shed.  It's your almighty corporate America that has put so many people on unemployment, foodstamps, etc.


----------



## LAM (Apr 29, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> once again making the people rely on the gov't handouts or making them believe that they need the handouts



what planet do you live on?

*45% of US wage earners in 2010 earned $25K or less once adjusted for inflation that comes out to $13,500 a year in 1988 dollars.*

Wage Statistics for 2010

low wages in the US surely couldn't be the problem of the sluggish recession recovery or the cause of why the FRB has constantly lowered the federal funds rate since the 80's to fuel consumption via debt vs real income growth.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 29, 2012)

Prince said:


> *45 million people in 2011 received food stamps, a 70% increase from 2007*
> 
> According to a report from the non-partisan Congressional Budget Office (CBO), the number of Americans receiving Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP) benefits - formerly known as food stamps - grew to a staggering 45 million people in fiscal year 2011 (Oct. 1, 2010 - Sept. 30, 2011).
> 
> ...



Not wanting to be cynical, 

I am wondering how 45 million people cannot afford the basics fruits and vegetables and such to survive.

Is the bar to qualify too low?

What is the value of these people's vehicles.  I saw a woman buy groceries with food stamps at my local super market get into a new model Ford F-150.  Mind you, this was ten years ago, but it happened.


----------



## LAM (Apr 29, 2012)

CPI is bogus, the weights and hedonic quality adjustments are not realistic.  check out the picture below Smoothy.  with healthcare spending in the US at 17% of GDP does that 7% sound right?


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2012)

LAM said:


> April 15, 1997 the Supreme Court ruled that it was unconstitutional for politicians to be drug tested...well isn't that convenient.


The United Stares rolls just like Hitler did, making up bullshit laws, passing them then living the dream.


----------



## LAM (Apr 29, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> The United Stares rolls just like Hitler did, making up bullshit laws, passing them then living the dream.




German born George Scherff, Sr (Nazi secret agent) aid and accountant to Nicolas Telsa - orchestrated his death and theft of inventions for Hitler = Prescott Sheldon Bush > Union Bank NY (Nazi holding company/shell company)  & Nazi's & Skull & Bones

German born George H. Scherf, Jr = George Herbert Walker Bush - in  Dallas during JFK assassination while working in the CIA appointed to director right before JFK assassination investigation begins.  later years denies being in CIA before being appointed to director in 1976 and elected to POTUS in 1989.  Japanese filled war crime charges against him post WWII.

WWII Ends > National Security Act of 1947 > German SS Gastopo migrates to US + US OSS =  CIA (Nazi rocket scientists go on to form NASA)


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 29, 2012)

Idk ,but I get pissed when some jigaboo in front of me has 4 baskets filed to the rim with the best kind of food's, and meat's out there. I kill myself to barley make ends meet and my basket is fucking half empty.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 29, 2012)

This shit happens in Houston all the time, and htey get both federal and state assistance.  The poor eat better than I do, think I am kidding, see post above.  That is exactly how it goes down every time I go buy groceries.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 30, 2012)

WTF do you people eat?  I wouldn't consider anything I see poor people throwing in to their cart as food, it's primarily processed garbage.


----------



## Imens (Apr 30, 2012)

Intresting artice! I don't know a lot about food stamps and this has taught me quite a bit


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 30, 2012)

we are living a in an "entitlement society" today, people depending on government for what they should not, and voting themselves money in the form of government subsidies. Everyone knows it, some defend it and some despise it. But, everyone knows it.


----------



## LAM (Apr 30, 2012)

anybody that's jealous of people on food stamps needs to shot themselves in the head ASAP.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 30, 2012)

Dale Mabry said:


> WTF do you people eat?  I wouldn't consider anything I see poor people throwing in to their cart as food, it's primarily processed garbage.



You have not seen the experts in TX who know how to work the system.  Many of them use a Lonestar card along with food stamps (from the 3+ kids they have) and leave with $400 worth of groceries every time.  Granted, some have a think for grape drink, crappy orange soda and a few questionable other choices but by in large, it is not much different than what I buy.  Just because you are on some form of public aid doesn't mean you can't eat well.  Oh, and many of them drive $30K cars too.... explain that one to me?


----------



## oufinny (Apr 30, 2012)

LAM said:


> anybody that's jealous of people on food stamps needs to shot themselves in the head ASAP.



Being poor and white, after making a decent salary like I did before I was laid off, FUCKING SUCKS.  Let me tell you how little is done for whitey when he gets laid off even though we pay a ton into the federal and state system.  If it wasn't for my local representative, I would have waited more than 6 weeks for my unemployment and I would really have been broke as fuck.  Being poor sucks, being poor and not knowing anything about how to make it work for you really sucks.  I feel for the families who were in the situation I was in.


----------



## LAM (Apr 30, 2012)

oufinny said:


> You have not seen the experts in TX who know how to work the system.  Many of them use a Lonestar card along with food stamps (from the 3+ kids they have) and leave with $400 worth of groceries every time.  Granted, some have a think for grape drink, crappy orange soda and a few questionable other choices but by in large, it is not much different than what I buy.  Just because you are on some form of public aid doesn't mean you can't eat well.  Oh, and many of them drive $30K cars too.... explain that one to me?



and what about the people at the top of the food chain that work the system?  there's always people that do this.  and how do you know that the people you see with those 30K are even the owners?  even still people that receive gov assistance at the bottom will never know what financial freedom is like, never go in vacations and certainly never retire.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 1, 2012)

oufinny said:


> You have not seen the experts in TX who know how to work the system.  Many of them use a Lonestar card along with food stamps (from the 3+ kids they have) and leave with $400 worth of groceries every time.  Granted, some have a think for grape drink, crappy orange soda and a few questionable other choices but by in large, it is not much different than what I buy.  Just because you are on some form of public aid doesn't mean you can't eat well.  Oh, and many of them drive $30K cars too.... explain that one to me?



While I think that is a useful image the GOP uses to manipulate people, I don't think that goes on for any substantial amount of time.  Case in point, go to your local supermarket and try to get a picture of 5 people who are in this situation.  I don;t understand why people direct their anger at the poor, though.  Everybody cheats the system, the poor cheat the system for $400 a week, oil companies and doctors do it for millions.



oufinny said:


> Being poor and white, after making a decent salary like I did before I was laid off, FUCKING SUCKS.  Let me tell you how little is done for whitey when he gets laid off even though we pay a ton into the federal and state system.  If it wasn't for my local representative, I would have waited more than 6 weeks for my unemployment and I would really have been broke as fuck.  Being poor sucks, being poor and not knowing anything about how to make it work for you really sucks.  I feel for the families who were in the situation I was in.



That sucks that you are unemployed, but some advice.  Working for someone else is never going to net you any substantial amount of cash unless you are in healthcare, especially with the economy the way it is.  Your boss is going to take care of all of the people in his family before he will even consider giving you a raise.  In addition, you will be fired before he takes a dent in his standard of living.  This is a problem because in most instances he is taking care of a wife and kids who do not put in to the system.  So, he needs to net an amount of money necessary to give 4 people everything they want, which puts you, at best, the 5th man out.  No longer working for the man is the smartest thing I ever did, I do something I love, I work about 25 hours a week and make more than double what I did working for the man.  Plus, I get to take people from the man because his primary driver is profit and I basically have anything I need so new peeps get a level of service they won't get from the man because it cuts in to profit,


----------



## maniclion (May 1, 2012)

LAM said:


> food stamps are for children not for adults, it's almost unheard of for adults to get foodstamps that do not have children.
> 
> Social Security Publications
> 
> ...


Crazy or disabled (or fake disabled)


----------



## maniclion (May 1, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Being poor and white, after making a decent salary like I did before I was laid off, FUCKING SUCKS.  Let me tell you how little is done for whitey when he gets laid off even though we pay a ton into the federal and state system.  If it wasn't for my local representative, I would have waited more than 6 weeks for my unemployment and I would really have been broke as fuck.  Being poor sucks, being poor and not knowing anything about how to make it work for you really sucks.  I feel for the families who were in the situation I was in.


That's why they get 5 or 6 babies daddies, at least 1 or 2 of them will get a job for a short period of time and pay child support on top of the welfare, then a couple more will sell drugs or steal until they get caught, so thats added cash money for the "kids" and a couple of the soon to be babies daddies she will support until the knock her up....  This is non-race specific, I have seen this in the whitest midwest towns, in the slums of Houston and even in Hawaii by many different races...


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 1, 2012)

Holy hell I see people all the time buy subs and burgers instead of going grocery shopping and making food at home. Hell Some places even will take your card and give you cash back at 50% of whats on the card. So instead of using the hundred or two hundred dollars people would rather get half the money in cash and blow it on drugs, or what ever else they want.


----------



## LAM (May 2, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Hell Some places even will take your card and give you cash back at 50% of whats on the card. So instead of using the hundred or two hundred dollars people would rather get half the money in cash and blow it on drugs, or what ever else they want.



the places that accept food stamps and or EBT cards are not supposed to do that.  many of the establishments that accept those types of payments do not follow the letter of the law, they are half the problem.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 2, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Holy hell I see people all the time buy subs and burgers instead of going grocery shopping and making food at home. Hell Some places even will take your card and give you cash back at 50% of whats on the card. So instead of using the hundred or two hundred dollars people would rather get half the money in cash and blow it on drugs, or what ever else they want.



So the problem is the people buying the drugs and not the assholes giving them the money?


----------



## irish_2003 (May 2, 2012)

LAM said:


> the places that accept food stamps and or EBT cards are not supposed to do that.  many of the establishments that accept those types of payments do not follow the letter of the law, they are half the problem.



it's always somebody else's fault...it's never the fucking people using it against the rules, fraudelently, or you libtards...what's your plan? how would you fix it? you leftists always blame someone else and NEVER provide info on how you'd fix it...probably because you only tax the shit out of people more and more and make them rely on all handouts more and secure liberal votes...if you're so successful at being a millionaire why the fuck are you on a bodybuilding/steroid forum doing your copy and paste arguments all the time? you're a bigger fraud than the negro pos's eating steak, crab legs, and driving escalades on taxpayers dimes...


----------



## Zaphod (May 2, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> it's always somebody else's fault...it's never the fucking people using it against the rules, fraudelently, or you libtards...what's your plan? how would you fix it? you leftists always blame someone else and NEVER provide info on how you'd fix it...probably because you only tax the shit out of people more and more and make them rely on all handouts more and secure liberal votes...if you're so successful at being a millionaire why the fuck are you on a bodybuilding/steroid forum doing your copy and paste arguments all the time? you're a bigger fraud than the negro pos's eating steak, crab legs, and driving escalades on taxpayers dimes...



All of which could be said about you.  You advocate putting people out of work for greater profit then bitch and moan when there are more people needing government assistance.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 2, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> All of which could be said about you.  You advocate putting people out of work for greater profit then bitch and moan when there are more people needing government assistance.



i worry about myself..cause in the end that's all you have...fuck everyone else...survival of the fittest...but in the liberal sense that means take every handout and blame the Right for not giving enough...no desire to work for anything from "those people"...and when i say "those people" i mean it in the most racist and truthful way i can say it


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 2, 2012)

That's stupid logic. When they have no place to go they'll steal your shit. And when they are on the street and not getting medical treatment they'll give you a disease. Now, I am all for putting those assholes to work in some manner. Maybe mandatory military service or cleaning up the community. No one should sit home and do dick all day.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 2, 2012)

Dale Mabry said:


> That's stupid logic. When they have no place to go they'll steal your shit. And when they are on the street and not getting medical treatment they'll give you a disease. Now, I am all for putting those assholes to work in some manner. Maybe mandatory military service or cleaning up the community. No one should sit home and do dick all day.



welfare reform, meaning find a f'n job because there's limits to the handouts and you should get cut off (regardless if you go and have enough fatherless kid in the projects and trailer parks)


----------



## dgp (May 2, 2012)

I worked a good job making over $65K a year.  I paid in to the system for ten years.   I was laid off and than my wife died.  So, know Im on food stamps, WIC, and Midacade for my 3 year old daughter.  If it wasnt for these programs I dont know what I would do. Some of you guys have no fuckin clue!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 2, 2012)

^This ..    For people who actually need it and have paid into UI benefits.


----------



## Zaphod (May 2, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> i worry about myself..cause in the end that's all you have...fuck everyone else...survival of the fittest...but in the liberal sense that means take every handout and blame the Right for not giving enough...no desire to work for anything from "those people"...and when i say "those people" i mean it in the most racist and truthful way i can say it



You are exactly what's wrong with this country.


----------



## Swiper (May 2, 2012)

dgp said:


> I worked a good job making over $65K a year.  I paid in to the system for ten years.   I was laid off and than my wife died.  So, know Im on food stamps, WIC, and Midacade for my 3 year old daughter.  If it wasnt for these programs I dont know what I would do. Some of you guys have no fuckin clue!



Sorry for your loss.

It's the governments fault. They set this country up for failure with all the regulations, taxes, and the federal reserve destroying the dollar.  I blame the politicians and the people who vote them in office.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 2, 2012)

Swiper said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> It's the governments fault. They set this country up for failure with all the regulations, taxes, and the federal reserve destroying the dollar.  I blame the politicians and the people who vote them in office.



Yeah, all of those bothersome regulations that keep our water clean and air quality good. These types of things are preventing companies from making a buck and being able to really build up their business. Companies like GE and Exxon, the ones who effectively pay no tax, destroy our country and utilize all of the things the tax base builds, and only make quarterly profits in the billions. If you make these companies invest in green energy, they'd have to raise the cost of goods, there's no way they could just profit .000001% less, they'd have to pass that on to the customer.


----------



## LAM (May 2, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> All of which could be said about you.  You advocate putting people out of work for greater profit then bitch and moan when there are more people needing government assistance.



that's because he's dam near functionally retarded.  the brain of the racist and far right ideologue functions at very low levels of efficiency.

the guy works in healthcare yet knows absolutely nothing about how the brain functions.  US tv constantly shows the things that addicts crave and they seek them out, whether it's food for the fatties or drugs for the addicts.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 2, 2012)

LAM said:


> that's because he's dam near functionally retarded.  the brain of the racist and far right ideologue functions at very low levels of efficiency.
> 
> the guy works in healthcare yet knows absolutely nothing about how the brain functions.  US tv constantly shows the things that addicts crave and they seek them out, whether it's food for the fatties or drugs for the addicts.




so what's YOUR plan to fix things? you always copy and paste what you believe is wrong but you leftists NEVER have an actual plan to present...and when we call you out on it you simply jump to another argument without closing the first argument...tell us what you think needs to be done?


----------



## maniclion (May 2, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> so what's YOUR plan to fix things? you always copy and paste what you believe is wrong but you leftists NEVER have an actual plan to present...and when we call you out on it you simply jump to another argument without closing the first argument...tell us what you think needs to be done?



We need to stop allowing China to dilute our retail market with cheap garbage products, much of which is toxic.  The ARRA was a great move by our gov.  Not all Made in China is bad but it needs to be regulated.  Regulate outsourcing.  Bring more jobs back to the US.  Get a grip on wages in this country, the American Dream is dead, people can't afford a house with a white picket fence,  2 cars and 2.5 kids anymore.   Energy is one of the biggest cripplers these days, gas prices shot up drastically in 10 years, that made all consumer goods go higher because of transportation costs, with oil so high how does it make sense that shipping raw goods to china and the made goods back is still cheaper than getting stuff in America?

The gap between the extremely wealthy and everyone else is a huge problem, there is no less money in the world, its just that so few have a huge chunk of it and it isn't going anywhere, except that more of it keeps being siphoned up and none trickles back down.  Some of those wealthy have more money than they could spend in 3 lifetimes.  It reminds me of certain times in history when there were Kings and peasants...


----------



## irish_2003 (May 2, 2012)

maniclion said:


> We need to stop allowing China to dilute our retail market with cheap garbage products, much of which is toxic.  The ARRA was a great move by our gov.  Not all Made in China is bad but it needs to be regulated.  Regulate outsourcing.  Bring more jobs back to the US.  Get a grip on wages in this country, the American Dream is dead, people can't afford a house with a white picket fence,  2 cars and 2.5 kids anymore. *  Energy is one of the biggest cripplers these days, gas prices shot up drastically in 10 years, that made all consumer goods go higher because of transportation costs, with oil so high how does it make sense that shipping raw goods to china and the made goods back is still cheaper than getting stuff in America?*
> 
> The gap between the extremely wealthy and everyone else is a huge problem, there is no less money in the world, its just that so few have a huge chunk of it and it isn't going anywhere, except that more of it keeps being siphoned up and none trickles back down.  Some of those wealthy have more money than they could spend in 3 lifetimes.  It reminds me of certain times in history when there were Kings and peasants...



i agree...we have more resources and the price of energy is the biggest problem...i believe if there was a way to get $2 gas and a candidate ran on that ticket and could make it happen that would open up so much more cash and opportunities and trust in the economy and businesses would start doing better and that would mean more sales and more jobs filled and growth...part of the problem with gas though is that americans have already proven to the entire world that we're still gonna buy it regardless of $2, or $5 a gallon...


----------



## Swiper (May 2, 2012)

Dale Mabry said:


> Yeah, all of those bothersome regulations that keep our water clean and air quality good. These types of things are preventing companies from making a buck and being able to really build up their business. Companies like GE and Exxon, the ones who effectively pay no tax, destroy our country and utilize all of the things the tax base builds, and only make quarterly profits in the billions. If you make these companies invest in green energy, they'd have to raise the cost of goods, there's no way they could just profit .000001% less, they'd have to pass that on to the customer.



without an EPA,  Private companies will pop up  and expose the companies for wrongdoings. Kind of like what consumer reports does. And states would have some kind of regulations, but I'd keep it out of the federal govt. 

I dont support govt telling companies how to invest in their own company. It's none of the govts business.


----------



## heckler7 (May 3, 2012)

the steel made in america was the best in the world but its byproduct was toxic and the EPA has us make it in a less toxic manner which leaves us with weaker steel. Germany doesnt have this problem, I buy Knipex pliers from Germany and they cut wire like butter and never get dull. My Snap-on pliers get dull and they are really expensive, craftsman is just a waste of money.
I know we need to protect the environment, but the EPA or gov't regs shouldnt get in they way of us being a world leader in any market. It should only ensure safe practices and propper disposal of waste.
Clark Foam was the world leader in surfboard foam blanks in So-Cal, the EPA closed them down for their use of MEK, which you can buy at any home depot.
There are numerous gov't agencies that get in the way of progress and kill jobs in this country. The worst offenders is the FAA and TSA, all they do is make it more difficult to get my job done and waste taxpayer money.


----------



## Zaphod (May 3, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> i agree...we have more resources and the price of energy is the biggest problem...i believe if there was a way to get $2 gas and a candidate ran on that ticket and could make it happen that would open up so much more cash and opportunities and trust in the economy and businesses would start doing better and that would mean more sales and more jobs filled and growth...part of the problem with gas though is that americans have already proven to the entire world that we're still gonna buy it regardless of $2, or $5 a gallon...



Demand for oil in the US has actually declined the last few years.  What has caused higher gas prices is deregulation of the commodities market.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 3, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Demand for oil in the US has actually declined the last few years.  What has caused higher gas prices is deregulation of the commodities market.



But the world demand is _increasing_: China, India, other nations. 

And the declining USD.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 3, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Demand for oil in the US has actually declined the last few years.  What has caused higher gas prices is deregulation of the commodities market.



so if gas prices were back to $2 companies wouldn't expand? wouldn't put more trucks on the road? wouldn't be driving more trying to get more sales? wouldn't be producing more? wouldn't need to hire more as result? 
only reason demand is down is because of COST...how many companies has folded simply due to fuel costs? and cost of everything has gone up along with the fuel/energy cost...green/alternative energy isn't going to save us and get us out of the whole B.O. has created...there's so much coal, oil, natural gas available here and the OPEC guys are laughing at us because they know we'll still pay the high prices...those of you who've stated that there's too much redtape and regulations are correct with those statements...there's kinda a joke going around that google is talking about mining an asteroid...there's more redtape to mine in america than an asteroid...


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 3, 2012)

Swiper said:


> without an EPA,  Private companies will pop up  and expose the companies for wrongdoings. Kind of like what consumer reports does. And states would have some kind of regulations, but I'd keep it out of the federal govt.
> 
> I dont support govt telling companies how to invest in their own company. It's none of the govts business.



And what will exposing them do, people want cheap shit and the companies refuse to take the hit out of their profit.  That would be like telling a 5 year old that candy is very bad for you and veggies are good, but then letting them make the decision as to which one they want for dinner.  People will take instant gratification over long term prosperity 7 days a week, that's why everyone is so fat.  They don't bother looking beyond 3 feet in front of their face, if given the choice between paying more for something and having it be green or having it be cheap and pollute the environment, I think we know which one people would choose.  Hell, we have 97% of climate scientists and 85% of all scientists saying we are accelerating climate change yet we do nothing about it because Fox News and 3% of climate scientists ran through about 50 excuses as to why climate change isn't happening, and at this point they are clinging to their last excuse, that the clouds will cool us down.  Look what happens with Monsanto and states that try to force them to label their products as GMO, they go in and sue, it gets put on a balance initiative, and Monsanto outspends the other guys 50 to 1 in advertisements to beat the initiative.  All of this despite this stuff never being proven safe for consumption in humans and all animal studies have shown massive GI disruption and DNA damage.  Every poll shows 90%+ of people believe these things should be labeled, yet they always die at the ballot box.   Face it, you can't expect intelligent decisions to come from a country where people still believe the World is 7000 years old, that there are talking snakes, and some skank was made from a dude's rib.  More than 50% of the population is stupid, that's a fact.


----------



## Swiper (May 3, 2012)

Dale Mabry said:


> And what will exposing them do, people want cheap shit and the companies refuse to take the hit out of their profit.  That would be like telling a 5 year old that candy is very bad for you and veggies are good, but then letting them make the decision as to which one they want for dinner.  People will take instant gratification over long term prosperity 7 days a week, that's why everyone is so fat.  They don't bother looking beyond 3 feet in front of their face, if given the choice between paying more for something and having it be green or having it be cheap and pollute the environment, I think we know which one people would choose.  Hell, we have 97% of climate scientists and 85% of all scientists saying we are accelerating climate change yet we do nothing about it because Fox News and 3% of climate scientists ran through about 50 excuses as to why climate change isn't happening, and at this point they are clinging to their last excuse, that the clouds will cool us down.  Look what happens with Monsanto and states that try to force them to label their products as GMO, they go in and sue, it gets put on a balance initiative, and Monsanto outspends the other guys 50 to 1 in advertisements to beat the initiative.  All of this despite this stuff never being proven safe for consumption in humans and all animal studies have shown massive GI disruption and DNA damage.  Every poll shows 90%+ of people believe these things should be labeled, yet they always die at the ballot box.   Face it, you can't expect intelligent decisions to come from a country where people still believe the World is 7000 years old, that there are talking snakes, and some skank was made from a dude's rib.  More than 50% of the population is stupid, that's a fact.



Exposing them will keep people like you from buying their products.  They like profits.  Profits will suffer if less people buy from them.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 3, 2012)

Swiper said:


> Exposing them will keep people like you from buying their products.  They like profits.  Profits will suffer if less people buy from them.



People want cheap shit, fuck what we leave our children.  Are you more likely to buy a $5 bag of bread or a $2 bag of bread?


----------



## Swiper (May 3, 2012)

Dale Mabry said:


> People want cheap shit, fuck what we leave our children.  Are you more likely to buy a $5 bag of bread or a $2 bag of bread?



Yeah we want cheap products that's why all our jobs are going overseas. Companies can't put out a low priced product here with all the different types regulations.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 3, 2012)

Swiper said:


> Yeah we want cheap products that's why all our jobs are going overseas. Companies can't put out a low priced product here with all the different types regulations.



They can't put out a cheap product because they can't pay employees $2 a day with no benefits or vacation, do you think dropping regulations is going to change that?  I do realize the minimum wage is a regulation, but I think we can all agree dropping the minimum wage any further would only increase the number of people on the government tit, you can't even afford to fill up your gas tank on $14 a week.


----------



## Swiper (May 4, 2012)

Or maybe because we now have the highest corporate tax rate in the entire world.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 4, 2012)

Swiper said:


> Or maybe because we now have the highest corporate tax rate in the entire world.



So what, the only people who pay that amount are the Mom and Pop's, the big multinationals pay less than half the rate.  If they paid the rate they were supposed to we could cut the amount Mom and Pop pay so the real drivers of the economy could hire people.


----------



## Zaphod (May 4, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> so if gas prices were back to $2 companies wouldn't expand? wouldn't put more trucks on the road? wouldn't be driving more trying to get more sales? wouldn't be producing more? wouldn't need to hire more as result?
> only reason demand is down is because of COST...how many companies has folded simply due to fuel costs? and cost of everything has gone up along with the fuel/energy cost...green/alternative energy isn't going to save us and get us out of the whole B.O. has created...there's so much coal, oil, natural gas available here and the OPEC guys are laughing at us because they know we'll still pay the high prices...those of you who've stated that there's too much redtape and regulations are correct with those statements...there's kinda a joke going around that google is talking about mining an asteroid...there's more redtape to mine in america than an asteroid...



Those companies will expand, just not in the US.  They receive tax breaks to send jobs outside the US.  That's a fact, Jack.  

Oil prices have gone up because regulations have been eased on commodity trading, which affects cost.  Quit sucking down the koolaid.


----------



## LAM (May 5, 2012)

Swiper said:


> Or maybe because we now have the highest corporate tax rate in the entire world.



not even close, more like one of the lowest.  the stated rate on paper is high the actual effective rate that they pay is what matters and that accounts for 2.7% of US GDP one of the lowest in the OECD and world and the US also has 75% of the Global 500's and hosts most of the most profitable company's in world history.  then you have to factor in that the US fed gov hands out close to 500B a year in subsidy and tax giveaways, so US large firms are "paying" far less than that rate of 2.7% of US GDP.

Taxes on corporate income - Taxation: Key Tables from OECD - OECD iLibrary

it doesn't even matter what the corporate tax rate is with other country's if you don't trade with them, the only thing that matters are the rates with the US heavy trading partners which are Mexico, Canada and China.


----------



## Swiper (May 5, 2012)

(CNSNews.com) – When Japan officially reduced its corporate tax rate from 39.8 to 36.8 percent on Sunday the United States became the country with the highest corporate tax rate in the world – 39.2 percent.

The U.S. rate is made up of the federal business tax rate of 35 percent plus the average rate from among the states. The figure does not equal what American corporations actually pay – the effective tax rate – but represents the marginal tax rate all businesses must face.

Japan became the last in a long line of developed countries to have reduced their marginal corporate tax rates since 1990, a trend the U.S. has ignored. The average corporate tax rates in the developed world was 26 percent in 2010, according to the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD).

High marginal tax rates can have a negative effect on business investment, posing a barrier for new businesses which must earn enough money to overcome the taxes they must pay. If a business cannot do that, investment becomes a losing proposition.

In other words, higher marginal tax rates make investing in existing businesses a losing affair because taxes eat up the additional revenue generated by the investment, making it harder for investors to get their money back.

The national business tax rate matters most in a world economy, Heritage Foundation tax analyst Curtis Dubay told CNSNews.com, because it means that U.S. firms cannot attract foreign investment.

“The reason why this is important is that is puts us at a disadvantage for winning the new investment that businesses are looking to undertake because the after-tax returns are going to be higher in all those countries with lower rates,” he said.

Dubay noted further that multinational corporations are more likely to locate their headquarters in foreign countries and U.S. multinationals are more likely to be bought out by their foreign competitors, because their international revenues will face lower tax rates than in the U.S.

“Because of our uncompetitive rate, we are making our multinational businesses prime targets for takeovers by their foreign competitors,” he said. “We saw this with the purchase of Anheuser-Busch by the Belgian company InBev back in 2008. The reason why InBev bought Anheuser-Busch and not the other way around was that the company was simply more valuable being a Belgian company because they have a lower corporate tax rate than the U.S.”

While domestic corporations rarely pay the full 39.2 percent business tax rate – taking advantage of every federal loophole and credit they can – in a global economy a high corporate rate means capital, and jobs, stay overseas, even for U.S.-based firms.

U.S. multinational firms must pay American tax rates on income they bring back to the U.S., if they decide to bring it back at all. Many firms merely keep the money reinvested in overseas ventures, using it to build new plants or expand existing business abroad, thus depriving the U.S. of investment capital and badly needed new jobs.

Congress has long considered a tax holiday on this type of business income, hoping the measure would entice U.S. multinationals to bring their foreign-earned income home.

A holiday would only apply for a short period of time, however. Critics argue that it would not be very effective in the long run, since U.S. multinationals would still keep income overseas once the holiday was over.

Instead, Republican leaders and even President Obama have proposed lowering the marginal corporate tax rate, to bring it closer to the OECD average in hopes of making the U.S. more competitive for foreign investment and enticing U.S. multinationals to reinvest their foreign profits in their American ventures.

http://cnsnews.com/news/article/us-now-has-world-s-highest-corporate-tax-rate


----------



## LAM (May 5, 2012)

Swiper said:


> Yeah we want cheap products that's why all our jobs are going overseas. Companies can't put out a low priced product here with all the different types regulations.



why does the US have the lions share of Global 500's and the majority of the most profitable company's in world history then?

133 out of 500

Global 500 2011: Annual ranking of the world's biggest companies from Fortune Magazine.

Global 500 2011: Global 500 1-100 - FORTUNE on CNNMoney.com

* US manufacturing company's relocated to save on labor costs by relocating to lower wage country's, they also reap a higher return on capital due to higher interest rates in other country's.  the central bank in the US has constantly lowered rates the past 30 years to fuel debt based consumption vs consumption fueled by real income growth.  public and private debt is what fuels the financial sector.  as income increases the amount of revolving debt decreases


----------



## Swiper (May 5, 2012)

LAM said:


> why does the US have the lions share of Global 500's and the majority of the most profitable company's in world history then?
> 
> 133 out of 500
> 
> ...



Most of all the 500 companies keep their cash overseas. Maybe this is why:

Apple cash staying overseas because of taxes, company says
http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0312/74184.html


----------



## LAM (May 5, 2012)

Swiper said:


> (CNSNews.com) – When Japan officially reduced its corporate tax rate from 39.8 to 36.8 percent on Sunday the United States became the country with the highest corporate tax rate in the world – 39.2 percent.
> 
> The U.S. rate is made up of the federal business tax rate of 35 percent plus the average rate from among the states. The figure does not equal what American corporations actually pay – the effective tax rate – but represents the marginal tax rate all businesses must face.
> 
> ...



the US is a low tax country, it isn't now nor was ever the problem with the US economy.  tax collection on corporate profits and income and capital is at a 60 year low.  as usual Heritage is wrong about everything.

http://www.americanprogress.org/issues/2011/06/pdf/low_tax_graphs.pdf

the reason why foreign multinationals are located in other country's is because that's where their business is.  only 20% of the US economy is based on trade consumption accounts for 80%.

the US only has equal trade with several country's most are not balanced at all.  this is because they don't need what we are selling.

Ranked by 2011 U.S. Total Export Value for Goods (in millions of U.S. dollars)
http://www.trade.gov/mas/ian/build/groups/public/@tg_ian/documents/webcontent/tg_ian_003364.pdf


----------



## rvp12Bet (May 5, 2012)

LAM said:


> anybody that's jealous of people on food stamps needs to shot themselves in the head ASAP.



Hahahaha. I agree with you.


----------



## LAM (May 5, 2012)

Swiper said:


> Most of all the 500 companies keep their cash overseas. Maybe this is why:
> 
> Apple cash staying overseas because of taxes, company says
> Apple cash staying overseas because of taxes, company says - David Saleh Rauf - POLITICO.com



taxes are at a 60 year low, obviously not the problem.  and what difference does it make if Apple did bring those profits back into the US, it doesn't help the economy.  

do you know what happened in 2004 when US multinationals got a tax holiday to bring in those foreign profits?  they promised they would re-invest those monies in the US but what they did was used it for stock buy-backs and then outsourced more jobs.  

you live in a fantasy world where large firms care about US citizens, not there problem.  maximizing profits and keeping shareholders happy is the primary goal of the large for profit company.  Apple is one of the most profitable company's in world history and you know what they gets their employees?  the right to pay full price for all Apple products, they receive 0% discount.  And I know this because I perform all the upgrades on their Cisco gear, I'm in those stores all the time.

Corporations that take tax holiday slash jobs
http://www.ips-dc.org/files/3705/america_loses_corporations_that_take_tax_holidays_slash_jobs.pdf

U.S. taxpayers provided a huge subsidy to corporations that destroyed jobs. Following a tax holiday on repatriated foreign
earnings in 2004, 58 corporations that benefitted from the holiday slashed a total of nearly 600,000 jobs. These 58 giant corporations accounted for nearly 70 percent of the total repatriated funds and collectively saved an estimated $64 billion from what they otherwise would have owed in taxes.

• These companies have huge cash reserves. Despite claims that repatriation of off-shore earnings is needed to create U.S. jobs, these 58 firms are collectively sitting on more than $450 billion in cash, money that could be invested in job creation tomorrow, if these corporations wished to do that. 

• Tax holidays encourage aggressive profit shifting. The shifting of profits offshore has accelerated dramatically since the 2004 tax holiday, suggesting that firms are counting on repeated tax holidays. A year after the 2004 tax holiday, job-destroying corporations had $229 billion in untaxed offshore profits. By 2010, this amount had soared to $696 billion, a 204 percent increase over five years.

• Expanding off-shore tax avoidance. Some offshore profits stem from legitimate business operations overseas. But a substantial Institute for Policy Studies share of these offshore profits come from accounting acrobatics that shift profits
generated from sales in the United States to foreign tax havens where corporations face
little or no income tax.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 5, 2012)

so Lam what is your plan or what do you propose be done to fix it? i've yet in hundreds of posts seen you post what you think should be done...you only ever post trends, stats, other copy and paste articles, and say what's wrong but you never ever say what should be done to fix the problem...i'm not gonna get in a pissing match with you, but let's hear it for once...or do you not have a viable solution like the rest of the liberal leftists and continue to play the blame game? over 1000 days and counting with no budget...


----------



## collins (May 5, 2012)

Fuck 80% of them are niggers that wouldnt work if they had to.  Look at Africa  nothing there was built by niggers , everything that is is over 1 story tall was made by white people.Look at housing ,mud and sticks for hundreds of years while the rest of the world builds high rises .when south Africa was turned back over to black leaders it turned in to chaos and rape and pillage .  New Orleans  fucking mess, LA riots, everytime they are in control it has to be chaos. My opinion there going to be the countries down fall.


----------



## KelJu (May 5, 2012)




----------



## FUZO (May 5, 2012)

soon Barry will be out of office


----------



## LAM (May 5, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> so Lam what is your plan or what do you propose be done to fix it? i've yet in hundreds of posts seen you post what you think should be done...you only ever post trends, stats, other copy and paste articles, and say what's wrong but you never ever say what should be done to fix the problem...i'm not gonna get in a pissing match with you, but let's hear it for once...or do you not have a viable solution like the rest of the liberal leftists and continue to play the blame game? over 1000 days and counting with no budget...



the first thing you would want to do is reverse any bad legislation that has been proven to be detrimental to the overall function of the US economy.  re-instate Glass-Steagal, break up the 2-big-to-fail banks, heavily regulate derivatives, end speculation in commodities trading for those that do not have the means to actually take possession of that commodity.  make the US federal tax code more progressive, etc. and attempt to optimize the use of tax dollars.  US workers at the lower income quintiles have basically been priced out of being able to actively participate in the US consumption based economy. with 55% of US workers pulling in $13K in 1988 dollars how much are these people supposed to consume in reality?  the bare minimum.  increasing inequality in wages is why the FRB has constantly lowered the federal funds rate to keep the debt based consumption going which also empowers the financial sectors which relies on debt.  with less inequality in wages interest rates could be raised and it would be easier for all to make a return on various investments with out having to partake in increasing riskier and riskier practices to do so.  the US has more recessions than any other wealthy industrialized modern country on the planet, country's with inequality that isn't so extreme are paying substantially higher taxes, contributing substantially more to social protections as a percentage of GDP, are healthier, take more vacations, live longer all the while matching our real GDP growth.

but none of these things will be done as the past 30-40 years is proof-positive that things are going to continue to track down in the US.  economics isn't rocket science, there are hundreds of country's out there and we have hundreds of years of economic data to look back on to see what has and hasn't worked.  the US is a very radical country and takes everything to the extreme, most that have never left the states would never know this as the media monopoly skews the real world to suit the current agenda.

we could go on and on about politicians, the central bank, lobbying, etc..etc..etc..but these problems are all hundreds of years old.  in the 1800's the founding fathers were well aware of the effects of fractional reserve banking and having a foreign owned central bank controlling monetary policy, they tried to fight it and lost.  many of the problems in the US are institutional and not so easy fixed.


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2012)

KelJu said:


>



The can go back to whatever shitty third-world countries they come from.


----------



## LAM (May 5, 2012)

collins said:


> Fuck 80% of them are niggers that wouldnt work if they had to.  Look at Africa  nothing there was built by niggers , everything that is is over 1 story tall was made by white people.Look at housing ,mud and sticks for hundreds of years while the rest of the world builds high rises .when south Africa was turned back over to black leaders it turned in to chaos and rape and pillage .  New Orleans  fucking mess, LA riots, everytime they are in control it has to be chaos. My opinion there going to be the countries down fall.



despite the fact that you are obviously either retarded or of diminished capacity your opinion is duly noted.  sadly it's cretins like you that are why the south never changes it's shitty in 2012 and it sucked in the 1700's.  your understanding of economics and knowledge of world history might fill up half a page of paper.

you blame blacks for all the problems in the US so then why do the country's all over europe and the soviet states that are devoid of blacks have the exact same problems?  my guess is your ignorant broke ass has never left the US so the only things you actually know about the world you saw on tv.


----------



## collins (May 6, 2012)

I grew up about a block away from the projects , i lived in a two bedroom house with my dad and 3 brothers , i know what poor is.  I was able to pull my self out of that mess and now i probably pay more in taxes per year that you make,  it came with a lot of hard work. something i NEVER see black people do.  drive through a black neighbor hood during work hours , make sure its after 3pm so they will be out of bed. youll see what im talking about. I sent my daughter to a private school so she could be away from scumbags and niggers, in the 10th grade she wanted to finish out high school in a public school , I remember her saying blacks are just like everyone else. After 6 months in a public school she comes home saying i cant stand niggers. its not just me brother.  Black people are different we just need to make them be responsible. for there actions, as long as there are people like you that give them a free pass because there black it wont change.


----------

